# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  1st terrarium for Dendrobates

## Diogo Juliao

Hi,

I wasn't sure about were to put this thread, butas I'm a beginner, I decided to put it here.

So this is the terrarium I started working on yesterday:





It's 53x33x33cm, and as you can see, I've already decorated the back quite nicely, I think. I used to hides.

Now I want to plant the front with bromeliads and stuff.

So... wath do you think?
Which species would you recommend?

ps: this saturday I'll start decorating another terrarium (45x45x45cm), that one for my favorite specie: tinctorius.

----------


## bshmerlie

I like it.  What kind of moss are you using for the bottom and what kind of plant is that?

----------


## Diogo Juliao

> I like it. What kind of moss are you using for the bottom and what kind of plant is that?


The plant is a Ficus sp.
The moss is portuguese, I collected it in Serra de Sintra (well known place for those around the world who keep salamandra salamandra gallaica). It was really well washed and I'm now seeing if it holds on.

----------


## JimO

> The plant is a Ficus sp.
> The moss is portuguese, I collected it in Serra de Sintra (well known place for those around the world who keep salamandra salamandra gallaica). It was really well washed and I'm now seeing if it holds on.


Looks great to me. As far a dart frogs go, it's on the small side for the terrestrial species. Perhaps a pair of dwarf tincs? Broms wouldn't be necessary in that case and you would want the extra floor space. There isn't really enough height for most of the thumbnail species to feel entirely at home. If you aren't concerned about breeding, the smaller space isn't as much of a concern, but I'd limit it to no more than two small frogs or one of the medium-sized terrestrial species (auratus, leucomelas, dwarf tincs).

If you do end up breeding tincs in a larger vivarium, then that tank would be ideal as a froglet tank, but again, the floor space would be more important than the bromiliads and you'd want some leaf litter.

I hope this helps.

----------


## Diogo Juliao

> Looks great to me. As far a dart frogs go, it's on the small side for the terrestrial species. Perhaps a pair of dwarf tincs? Broms wouldn't be necessary in that case and you would want the extra floor space. There isn't really enough height for most of the thumbnail species to feel entirely at home. If you aren't concerned about breeding, the smaller space isn't as much of a concern, but I'd limit it to no more than two small frogs or one of the medium-sized terrestrial species (auratus, leucomelas, dwarf tincs).
> 
> If you do end up breeding tincs in a larger vivarium, then that tank would be ideal as a froglet tank, but again, the floor space would be more important than the bromiliads and you'd want some leaf litter.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thanks, that was quite a help!  :Wink: 

About the froglet option, I'm really not concerned about that. I never had dendrobates, so I'm not even dreaming about breeding them (though I know it's quite possible if I give them good condicions).

I was thinking about 2 dendrobates auratus or 2 Phyllobates bicolor... but what you said left me thinking it was nos big enough.

ps: I do have a friend who once breed auratus in a tank like this... that's why I was thinking about them, I tough they would feel confortable

----------


## John Clare

I keep pairs of large tinctorius in terrariums of similar size to yours, so I think you could keep either of the two species you mention.  

If you're getting bromeliads, try to get the smaller varieties of Neo.

----------


## Diogo Juliao

> I keep pairs of large tinctorius in terrariums of similar size to yours, so I think you could keep either of the two species you mention. 
> 
> If you're getting bromeliads, try to get the smaller varieties of Neo


Thanks John  :Wink: 

I'll let you know when I finish planting the tank.

----------


## Diogo Juliao

Hello everybody,

New photos os the tank: (the blurry photos show better the real colours of the tank)









The two Hides are both on the ground now:





Please give your opinion

----------


## John Clare

I really like it but that bromeliad looks too big for the terrarium.

----------


## Diogo Juliao

> I really like it but that bromeliad looks too big for the terrarium.


Thank you.

Yes, the bromeliad is big, but for now it just fits, so I'm thinking I can prune it in the future..

Other than a small lake, do you think I should had another elements? I think it's ok like this..

----------


## John Clare

> Other than a small lake, do you think I should had another elements? I think it's ok like this..


Compared to your terrarium, mine are boring, so I am going to say it looks fine  :Smile: .

----------


## Deku

Wow awesome pictures!  Nice tank indeed! As for making an aquatic area you could use a dish or just get plexiglass and make one of of plexiglass and silicone glue in  an area youd like. 

As for the plants in my opinion.... The broms will outgrow that tank. I mean have you ever noticed how plants root system grow? It takes a couple of years. But USSUALLY you can tell how large of a space the roots have spreaded out by looking at how big the plant has grown. This goes for any plant. So trimming is okay. But you do not want the roots to have no more space for growth or they will end up dying. A healthy plant is a growing plant. Of course they will take a long time to grow. So you dont have to worry about that RIGHT away. Oh remember not to cut the roots.  So you may even keep the plants in for a couple of years. But when they out grow the tank just plant them in your garden or something and replace them. :P Especially since they dont have much floorspace to grow in a tank like that. I learnt this when I went to lowes and then when I went to a plant nursery. :P Plants are the same like animals. you do not want to stunt their growth.

----------


## Deku

> Compared to your terrarium, mine are boring, so I am going to say it looks fine .


I like your photos though. :P Though I also like his. I cant decide which has the best photos since they all look great! In any case I say you have some nice species of darts and mantellas. My favorite dart are the ones called green and black and the yellow and black(bumblebee).

----------


## Diogo Juliao

Thank you both for your opinions!

Deku I'll try to find a smaller bromeliad... but it's hard... Anyway, I'm probably gonna mis the show were I was going to buy my dendrobates  :Frown:  so I have more time now..

ps: Noooo way my photos are as good as John's!  :Big Applause:

----------

